# Phone & Data Deduction



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I only have one phone, and obviously without a phone , I can't do Uber/ Lyft. What % of my phone bill can be deducted? Do some of you use 2 phones ? 1 for personal and another for business? 
Thanks,


----------



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

I use one phone for both, personal and business and I would say it's 50% of the bill, I did had to upgrade my plan to unlimited because between the Uber app and GPS, they eat a lot of data!


----------

